

On the topic of Steve Jobs - telemachos
http://waxinandmilkin.com/post/9355099157/on-the-topic-of-steve-jobs-i-always-liked-this

======
telemachos
See also: [http://www.tuaw.com/2011/03/01/mac-os-x-lion-features-
hidden...](http://www.tuaw.com/2011/03/01/mac-os-x-lion-features-hidden-
tribute-to-steve-jobs/)

